# Alpine Archery Jim Shockey Yukon



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Good review glad to see the Alpine get some attention, FYI Rosewood is not from Rose bushes...


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Excellent review on what appears to be an excellent bow..Jason..i'm blown away at how fast, quiet and smooth it appears to be but did you say "Nylon" limb pockets?


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

I know where the wood comes from lol. Just my dry sense of on film humor.. The Inter-Loc Limb Mounting System actually encases the limbs in a nylon liner that keeps them from contacting the riser, thus making the bow shoot quieter.


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

It actually shot around 7fps faster than its IBO... very impressive!


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

WOW! Great reveiw.
Thanks.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Jason Balazs said:


> I know where the wood comes from lol. Just my dry sense of on film humor.. The Inter-Loc Limb Mounting System actually encases the limbs in a nylon liner that keeps them from contacting the riser, thus making the bow shoot quieter.


LOL.... Man that is dry ... Nice review . IMO the majority of folks over look Alpine and are missing out on some very nice rigs


----------



## Scannerman (Mar 3, 2010)

I have one for sale. I prefer my Bowtech. I will make someone a great deal on the new bow with less than 25 shots through it.


----------

